# Sad Tale



## cello (Jul 24, 2006)

Yesterday I was out on a MTB ride and came accross a young pigeon flapping on the road. I stopped and picked up the bird who seemed to be stunned more then hurt. On closer inspection he had some slight cuts to his back but both wings were intact and seemed uninjured. 

Because i was on my bike I called in at a couple of houses and asked if they would put him in a box and I would call later to collect him, the answers I got from the aged conservative lookalike was "no I dont think so put him on the road" !

Well if it was him I would have left him in the road not not a young little pigeon in need of some help. I walked to my late mums house with the pigeon in one hand and my bike in the other, he seemed to be content and only tried to escape once. On arrival my brother who has moved into Mums house was not there so I had to put the little critter in a cupboard while I cycled back home. About two hours later i returned with the keys and picked up the Pigeon who seemed to be very calm with my handling of him and put him in a wire like avery used to keep cats in. I wrote a note for my brother explaining the Pigeon was hurt and needed some rest and I would be up today after work to see how he was doing.

All today I was thinking of the littel critter and if he would be fit enough to release, I thought of his parents who I think were flying above me when I found him and I thought of my late Mum who loved animals and would have nursed him back to health like she looked after me as a child and how she adored all of our pets we have had together. I thought of how my mum would have reacted to seeing this poor little bird in need of some help and how she would have done her best to help anyway she could.

After work I went straight up to Mums house and on entering the back garden saw the pen door was open and soem feathers were on the ground. My brother was not around but Mums two cats were! Earlier tonight I phoned him and he told me that one of the cats had SOMEHOW managed to get at the Pigeon and he died earlier in the day from his injuries !!

To say I was angry was a understatement and I nearly lost my cool all together. I dont think he was being honest with me and more from stupidity then malice somehow left the door open and the cats got to him. I am not a bird lover in any way but like all animals just like my mum did and tried to help the poor little creature only for some idiot to ruin everything.

Sorry to darken the mood a little but the look in that birds eyes when I found him to the the calmness and trust he had in me when I finally moved him into the avery after carrying him in the palm of my hand all that distance meant a lot. It would have meant alot to me to see him fly off into the sky again but sadly someone else's intervention ruined all my care kind heartedness and goodwill. In the big scheme of things it means little but helping a little bird gave me more satisfaction then alot of the more adult things I have had to do recently. 

Another sad day to get over hey! Thanks for reading.....Cello


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*sorry to hear about the*

bird you saved. How the heck was the door left open? it's not your fault... thanks for stopping and helping the pigeon out.. Sorry it turned out the way it did....

Andi


----------

